# Still Trying to Bond



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, I have had Cricket for about 9 months now, and I am still having a hard time figuring out his body language and bonding with him. Maybe y'all could help me out in understanding what he is trying to communicate and how I should respond to continue to build our relationship...?
First off, he is really a vocal little guy. He will wake up in the morning and spend litterally an hour or two just singing and screeching and whistling, all varieties of sound. They will get louder and louder until I talk to him and then he will pause and listen to my voice. Is he singing just for entertainment, or does he want me to get him out?
Cricket loves getting his head scratched but I get pecked if I try to pet his back or his chest. It is head only for him. Is this because he doesn't trust me yet? Scratching his head is really the extent of our bonding. He will let me pet him until he is bored and then flies or walks away. 
He still runs from my hand if I try to pick him up or get him out of his cage. How can I reassure him?

Thank you all again.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Our Tweety only likes her head touched too. In fact I can only give her scritches when she jumps on my chest and I cover her wih one hand and pet her with the other. So I don't think it is a matter of trust as to what the tiel is comfortable with or likes. When Tweety gets vocal it is usually a sign that she would like out of her cage. She spends the majority of the day out of the cage. Sometimes she makes happy sounds when she is on our shoulder or on the floor and wanting to be picked up.


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Cricket only makes noise when he is in or on top of his cage. If I am holding him or take him into another room he is absolutely silent and just takes in his surroundings. I don't think he trusts me enough to sing while on my shoulder.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think most cockatiels only like being petted on their heads. That's common and not a lack of trust. My tiel also likes to sing in the morning. I think he hears the birds outside singing and sings too.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

MyCricket said:


> Cricket only makes noise when he is in or on top of his cage. If I am holding him or take him into another room he is absolutely silent and just takes in his surroundings. I don't think he trusts me enough to sing while on my shoulder.


My Grey gets quiet when he is sitting on my shoulder, not because he doesn't trust me, but because he is comfortable and content. He sings and whistles when he wants out of his cage, or he is actively playing with stuff. When he is sitting on my shoulder, he rarely makes noise. And he won't let me touch him at all so you've got that on me! lol.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Usually when a male cockatiel is quiet while you talk, it's because he is trying to learn your "song" so that he can repeat it. When he does this, it's an excellent time to try and teach him new words, or tunes.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can practice stepping up with him once he's out of the cage, away from the cage so its not a distraction to him. As to the petting, tiels are uncomfortable with being touched on their backs because its sexually stimulating to them (mates mount their backs) so its not uncommon for a tiel to dislike being touched there. Head scratches means he likes you and trusts you just fine.


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice, I'm glad he seems to trust me more than I thought he did. Haha right now he is sitting on my shoulder pulling at my hair  Sunnysmom, I think the birds outside my window encourage Cricket to sing more than anything else! He thinks he's buddies with them. I have tried teaching Cricket to whistle but he just looks at me and when he whistles he makes whatever noises he wants, what a stubborn little guy, haha


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Repetition helps. He may be learning what you're teaching him but is only comfortable trying it out on his own.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

He's learning. As I said, being quiet and watching you is actually a way he's showing interest in what you're doing, and is trying to pick up on it. He will surprise you one day when he belts it out. lol


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Kuno likes to practice singing when I'm not in the room. haha It's as if he doesn't think I can hear him when I'm in the other room.


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Well hopefully he will pick up some of the nonsense I am saying. I tried to teach him to whistle a few different things but gave up after a while. I have a neighbor who has two cockatiels and one will say "Open the cage!" and his name whenever someone walks by, it is adorable.  And her parrot (I'm not sure what kind it is) gives kisses and makes a big smooching sound, haha.


----------

